

Sponsor Education: Helping send impoverished children in Africa to school - samarthd
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sponsor-education-helping-send-impoverished-children-in-africa-to-school/x/5913611

======
samarthd
Hey guys, I run a nonprofit that helps kids in Africa receive an education, so
I launched a campaign to raise some money online yesterday. If any of you guys
would be willing to show your parents the link if they're interested in
donating, that would be extremely helpful. It is tax deductible if you're
wondering! These kids are extremely intelligent, but due to financial
circumstances outside of their power, they struggle immensely with school
fees. If we can ensure these kids receive a proper education, they will
contribute positively to their countries, Nigeria and Tanzania, and the world
in the future.

Even if you don't want to donate, sharing the link with some friends would be
helpful as well.

Thanks! Samarth

~~~
zephjc
Are you registered as a non-profit organization in the USA?

> If any of you guys would be willing to show your parents the link if they're
> interested in donating

Note that most (though certainly not all!) users on this site are adults.

